# Oakmont Hills Resort at Branson Log Homes



## dynasty (May 17, 2010)

Formerly known as Executive Timbers Resort.

Does anyone else have a timeshare ownership at this resort?

I bought a 1 week, even year usage 2 years ago - paid my maintenance fee this January, and made a reservation for July.
This morning I discovered the place has closed and is in foreclosure!!!

It took me 4 hours of phone calls to finally find out the attorney and bank handling this case.  Now I'm waiting on the bank to call me back.  

Just a heads up, in case there are any other owners at this resort.

It looks like I may be left holding an empty sack!!!


----------



## ace2000 (May 17, 2010)

dynasty said:


> Formerly known as Executive Timbers Resort.
> 
> Does anyone else have a timeshare ownership at this resort?
> 
> ...


 
Isn't that the resort right across the front entrance to Big Cedar? Also, did you get golf privileges?


----------



## dynasty (May 19, 2010)

*Oakmont Hills*



ace2000 said:


> Isn't that the resort right across the front entrance to Big Cedar? Also, did you get golf privileges?



Yes, it is.  Yes, I did.  

But now the bank has foreclosed on the property, and it's as if the timeshare owners did not even exist!!


----------



## asleep (Oct 16, 2010)

*Oakmont Hill, Branson Log Homes, Executive Timbers*



dynasty said:


> Formerly known as Executive Timbers Resort.
> 
> Does anyone else have a timeshare ownership at this resort?
> 
> ...



I own two different weeks there. Was given the last Week in Sept in 2010. Showed up with car packed ready for vacation. Resort closed up, Office closed up.  I was not given any notice or reason. Paid my Dues for 2010. Feel like a chump


----------

